# Burstner Wiring Diagrams



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

Has anyone got any info or the habitation wiring diagrams and the circuit numbers/colours for a 2007 Burstner Solano 615 please.

I have manuals etc but they do not give that info only the basic circuit diagrams for Electroblok etc.

Be very Grateful if anyone can help on this

Happy New Year to all

Chris


----------

